# Comedy



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

I have always enjoyed laughing and laughter.

I clown around (too much, according to a few of my peers) and enjoy the comedy of others. When I used to play keyboards on stage, I would stoop to almost anything to get a laugh. (Not all lead singers appreciated this, LOL. However, because I would poke more fun at myself than anyone else, they had to accept it or look like a bully to the audience.) (Is that passive-aggressive or what?)

Anyway, I have loved lots of different types of comedy, from the lowbrow antics of Laurel and Hardy or the Three Stooges, to the subtle stuff Woody Allen does. (I'll admit, I have to work harder to see Allen's humor, but it's there.)

I typically love off-beat stuff, like the old, "It's Garry Shandling's Show", but there is a huge place in my heart for "Monty Python's Flying Circus." As long as it's a bit creative and not too predictable, I might like anything.

I do find David Letterman just a bit too mean-spirited sometimes, but pretty funny some of the time, too.

What do you guys like and dislike about comedians and/or comedy?


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

I like weird comedy. Andy Kaufman doing the "Mighty Mouse" thing was a great example of the comedic non-sequitur.

I find myself going back to the Marx Bros. Between the dated romantic plot and the harp solos there are some really priceless moments.


----------



## jamgood (Feb 8, 2006)

Try (record?) Scotsman Craig Ferguson after Letterman. Monologue and satires of Dubya, Michael Caine, Sean Connery, Prince Charles, Larry King. Some nights better than others. "My Name Is Earl", NBC Thursday nights. Low-life farce. PBS: "Last of The Summer Wine". Goofy retirees in Yorkshire. Perhaps the longest running TV series on earth, 30 years in England. Episode quality varies. None of the aforementioned is sophisticated.

...................................................................................................
Southern Semi-literate Rural Rustic Cou Rouge www.scotshistoryonline.co.uk/********/********.html

jamgood on ebay > https://search.ebay.com/_W0QQsassZjamgoodQQhtZ-!


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

"Earl" is one of my favorites, too!


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

I abhor the PC atmosphere that has largely censored ethnic humour. Two ******** were standing in line at the post office trying to WU their paychecks home. Juan looked up at the wall and saw a real scary looking black guy with 'REWARD $5000 for RAPE,MURDER,ARSON underneath. He nudged his compadre Rogelio and pointed to it. Rogelio read it and sadly nodded. Si Juan, in America, the blacks get the good jobs because of affirmative action. I told that to Ruben and Jamal, my Mexico City and Brooklyn transplant coworkers. Our supervisor paled visibly and talked to me about 'ethnic sensibilities' until Jamal said "yo, Chris, tell my mom back home that joke. I'm laughing to hard" and handed his cell to me.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Kav, how many Politically Correct Professors Does it take to change a light bulb?







Best Answer - - - "That's NOT funny!!!!"


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Imagine Mel Brooks trying to make "Blazing Saddles" today.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Has anyone seen "Rescue Me" with Dennis Leary? There is a scene in one episode where the crew has been sent to sensitivity class due to one team member calling another a "twat". In the class, one of the fire fighters, a man of Puerto Rican descent, complains he only gets one racial epitaph, namely "****". People then rattle off a litany of racial slurs other groups get, everything from a list of Irish slurs to Asian slurs. It was done very well, not hateful in the least, and showed many of the foibiles of modern Western society and its PC'ness. Also, the look on the face of the sensitivity trainer is priceless.

Warmest regards


----------



## jamgood (Feb 8, 2006)

> quote:_Originally posted by forsbergacct2000_
> 
> "Earl" is one of my favorites, too!


Earl has the look of the EAGLES in the 70's, exactly.

...................................................................................................
Southern Semi-literate Rural Rustic Cou Rouge www.scotshistoryonline.co.uk/********/********.html

jamgood on ebay > https://search.ebay.com/_W0QQsassZjamgoodQQhtZ-!


----------



## Karl89 (Feb 20, 2005)

forsbergacct2000,

If you like offbeat and off color comedy then check out "Da Ali G Show." The Borat sketches will have you in tears.

Karl


----------



## odoreater (Feb 27, 2005)

I love watching comedy of all types. As far as late night, my favorite is Conan O'Brian. I also like to watch the comedy central presents stuff. As far as standup comedians I like George Carlin, John Leguizamo, Dane Cook, Nick Swardson, and DL Hughley. As far as sitcoms, it's wierd but, my favorite right now is Yes, Dear.


----------



## In Mufti (Jan 28, 2005)

Carlos Mencia--Comedy Central. He's the most cutting edge--and fearlessly anti-PC.

Regards,


----------



## jbmcb (Sep 7, 2005)

Mencia is a decent replacement for Chappelle, though not *quite* as good. 

The old Chris Rock show on pay-cable was insane. If you search around you can find the segment: "How not to get your ass beat by a cop" on the 'net. 

South Park is pretty much as non-PC as you can get on basic cable right now. They've made it their mission in life to destroy Scientology, which I think is hilarious. It's also fun watching the media react to the show, as they seem to piss off both neo-conservatives AND liberals. Brilliant!


Good/Fast/Cheap - Pick Two


----------



## Tyto (Sep 22, 2004)

The National Lampoon Radio Hour. It joins anything good by Mel Brooks as something that could *never* be produced today.

__________

Fair and softly goes far.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Tyto_
> 
> The National Lampoon Radio Hour. It joins anything good by Mel Brooks as something that could *never* be produced today.


Remember the Mr. Rogers parody with the jazz bass player from "That's Not Funny, That's Sick"?

Also the "Dick Ballantine" talk-radio bits from the same record?

Never get away with that today.


----------



## Trenditional (Feb 15, 2006)

Old school Richard Pryor!

For the tongue-in-cheek approach, you can't beat a Mel Brooks movie.

_Deny Guilt, Demand Proof and Never Speak Without an Attorney!_​


----------



## Martinis at 8 (Apr 14, 2006)

We like to visit comedy shops for live acts. Very entertaining.

M8

_I've seen so much in so many places
So many heartaches, so many faces
So many dirty things
You couldn't even believe_


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

If you have a few minutes, I'm curious as to what kind of comedy you run into in some of the other countries you visit.

What kinds of acts, stand-up comedians or other comedy entertainment do you see in those places?


----------



## Martinis at 8 (Apr 14, 2006)

> quote:_Originally posted by forsbergacct2000_
> 
> If you have a few minutes, I'm curious as to what kind of comedy you run into in some of the other countries you visit.
> 
> What kinds of acts, stand-up comedians or other comedy entertainment do you see in those places?


I have only been to comedy shops here in the US. When I am in other countries the usual venue for entertainment for me is music. As an example, the Jazz in Paris is quite good. Stems from an exodus of African-Americans in the 20's. Countries like Angola have actually improved on Salsa dancing and music, exported to them from Cuba during their alliance. Things like that.

For comedy, one of my favorite venues is to see it coupled with parlor magic. Hence my other post about Magic Castle in Hollywood.

I really do like comedy clubs.

M8

_I've seen so much in so many places
So many heartaches, so many faces
So many dirty things
You couldn't even believe_


----------



## Mahler (Aug 5, 2005)

If you're into stand-up, check out the British comedian Eddie Izzard, especially his show called 'Dress to Kill' (rather appropriate title, huh?). The man is brilliant, and the jokes - while tremendously funny - always have something more to them.

I'm also a big fan of: Woody Allen (both films and books), Larry David, Coupling (it's a British sitcom that's much more clever and better written than anything I've seen on network TV in the US), and South Park.

And old classics: Monty Python's Flying Circus, Fawlty Towers.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

The music thing would be cool, too. I have played keyboards in many different types of bands. Maybe we need a thread for that.

The salsa music with the Angolan influences would be unique and probably pretty cool.


----------



## Martinis at 8 (Apr 14, 2006)

> quote:_Originally posted by forsbergacct2000_
> 
> The music thing would be cool, too. I have played keyboards in many different types of bands. Maybe we need a thread for that.
> 
> The salsa music with the Angolan influences would be unique and probably pretty cool.


I would like to see some of the Angolan stuff packaged and exported to Latin America and the US Latin community. I found the rhythms and the dance moves astounding. They put these small movements into the Salsa moves which add a flavor to the dance which I found to be incredible. Pretty hot night clubs over there. They just don't have the infrastructure yet to commercialize music and dance yet, as peace arrived barely three years ago. You can check the link on my Angola post for background on Angola.

M8

_I've seen so much in so many places
So many heartaches, so many faces
So many dirty things
You couldn't even believe_


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

I'm curious about the music, itself, too.

Did you notice any differences with that?


----------



## Martinis at 8 (Apr 14, 2006)

> quote:_Originally posted by forsbergacct2000_
> 
> I'm curious about the music, itself, too.
> 
> Did you notice any differences with that?


In the Salsa music it was classic, but we must remember that the genesis of most of the Latin sounds came from Africa anyways. The back-to-Africa Salsa music tends to have more reed and drum, and less brass, IMO. However, I am not a musicologist.

Now the Salsa dance, definitely different. They seemed to have added two hops into the normal sequencing that I have been unable to master myself. I need to get it on my camcorder. I have seen this in their versions of Mambo, Cha-Cha, and Rumba. I have not seen much Merengue over there, which surprised me.

M8

_I've seen so much in so many places
So many heartaches, so many faces
So many dirty things
You couldn't even believe_


----------



## acidicboy (Feb 17, 2006)

early eddie murphy was classic. so was belushi. monty python, no doubt. with regards to the late night shows, i really feel that what they churn out nowadays are garbage. too bad nobody came up on the plate after carson left. letterman is extremely annoying- almost as annoying as paul schaeffer, leno's nose is turning extremely brown and eubanks and john melendez are useless. conan's schtick is still funny, though after 10 years he does get tiring too... maybe they should get that puppetmaster of triumph to host a show.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Thank you for the responses about the salsa music. 

One old show that will make most of the people groan -- As a child, I LOVED Petticoat Junction. Some episodes where Joe and Selma Plout got into it were just great. 

(I grew up in a small town that was semi-rural at the time. Now it is a wealthy suburb.)


----------



## 16128 (Feb 8, 2005)

I love to laugh. My all-time favorite comic/writer is Steve Martin followed by PJ O'Rourke.

Monty Python and newer british fare like The Catherine Tate Show, The Office and Little Britain are great.

I've always liked South Park and I've been checking out Carlos Mencia. He pushes it, which I like.


----------

